# Pure Rubbish



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

Did any of you see the report on Car and Driver television? The TV version of the magazine. They compared the Spec V, MAzda Protege speed, SVT Focus, and new SRT-4 neon. The Spec V was at the bottom of the list again. First place went to the Neon(no brain work needed for that) but it only gets 14mpg. That is a gas hog. Also they said that the tires were always smoking and once it got onto only 3 wheels. I guess that if you want to run with the big boys you are going to have to pay. Second place went to the SVT Focus, and third place went to the Mazda Speed. In every contest the Spec V is at the bottom. Why is that? If you are interested you can read about it at caranddriver.com.


----------



## wizard (Jan 28, 2003)

Car and Driver is fantasy land. Nissan must not bribe I mean buy advertising with them like the others.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Um, so......MY car goes on 3 wheels at an autocross...why is that a bad thing?

Not to mention, the Spec V is only AS fast as the Protege, and not much faster than the SVT....two cars that will outhandle a Spec fairly easily (and are more sophisticated driving experiences). Throw in the fact that the Neon will STOMP any of them in a straight line, and you see why the Spec lost.

Sure, Spec V's are nice cars, but that is some VERY tough competition.

Oh...and the gas mileage.......the 14mpg was a combined mileage throughout the test, including top speed runs, acceleration testing and their normal beating on the cars. Hell....I've gotten mileage that bad (or worse) in my SE-R........you just have to abuse it


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

The only rubbish here is this statement... I hope you really don't believe this.



wizard said:


> *Car and Driver is fantasy land. Nissan must not bribe I mean buy advertising with them like the others. *


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

Hey I own a specV and like the car but it does have some shortcomings... but why is it that when any magazine or consumer group reports that a product isn't perfect... that the owners of that product immediately say that they were bribed or biased, this is nonsense...


----------



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't agree with those standing's but after owning my car for about 10 months I think there are a lot of short comings. lets be real a DODEGE please every car in the test will last a lot longer than that gussied chick car, I'd rather walk than push one of those "SRT's" Spec's are cars that are very delicate, and I baby my car i average 29 mpg with it, tires look brand new with 11.000 miles on them. It rattles everywhere,blew a MAF- the wheels look great but are weak and easy to F*** up. I expect to have to baby a car that costs a lot more than the Spec V but I'm really considering gettting rid of it, the more I think about it I think I made a mistake buying this car--kinda of a bummer.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

I don't really care if it scores lower....sure it may not be as fast or handle as good.... So what, it's good enough for me..... It's fast enough to give those cars a run for their money... well besides the neon ofcourse... until the SRT hit's 20k miles anyway... then it will beat it then, cause it's turbo woulda went out by then, tranny, or something. I hope people stop buying spec's....I would rather people look at my car and it be different than the typical civic/neon or whatever.... They may not be the fastest or best handling but I still have fun with my spec.


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

it's the same test they did in the latest issue in print. the big derogs they mention about the suspension (sudden breaking point with little warning, rear always unsettled at speed) are described in mike kojima's article, so we know how to fix them aftermarket. too bad nissan didn't put forth a little more effort to tune the suspension better, but it would have added cost on what's supposed to be a bargain hotrod. c & d's assessment is correct, the spec-v reminds the driver it's an econo (sentra) with go-fast tacked on. if nissan had polished it more, that might have put it in the wrx's price range, and that would not only leave less for us to upgrade but also not make the stock spec v as good a deal as it is  the fact remains, the spec v CAN be improved, and dramatically, for those with the will to do it. i don't think they can do a whole lot more to improve the srt without replacing the manufacturer!


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

Lurker Above said:


> *it's the same test they did in the latest issue in print. the big derogs they mention about the suspension (sudden breaking point with little warning, rear always unsettled at speed) are described in mike kojima's article, so we know how to fix them aftermarket. too bad nissan didn't put forth a little more effort to tune the suspension better, but it would have added cost on what's supposed to be a bargain hotrod. c & d's assessment is correct, the spec-v reminds the driver it's an econo (sentra) with go-fast tacked on. if nissan had polished it more, that might have put it in the wrx's price range, and that would not only leave less for us to upgrade but also not make the stock spec v as good a deal as it is  the fact remains, the spec v CAN be improved, and dramatically, for those with the will to do it. i don't think they can do a whole lot more to improve the srt without replacing the manufacturer! *


I agree with this entire statement. Especially because the stock Spec is a very good starting point. I you pick one up for $15k and put $1k in suspension, $1k into engine mods, I/H/E & balance shaft removal. and however much you want to spend on "show" you have a car that you can drag race and auto cross and have fun, and drive it daily. I dont know about the guy who said that Spec's are "delicate", that doesnt make sense. 

"i don't think they can do a whole lot more to improve the srt without replacing the manufacturer! "  dont expect those turbo neons to last. that engine does make a lot of power though, when car&driver dynoed their test vehicle it put more power to the wheels than dodge advertised at the crank!


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

I'm with you RB26DETT_4_ME, the spec being "delicate". I run mine down washboard dirt roads fast, jump it, hit speed bumps way too fast, speed shift the hell out of it, basically thrash it. Guess what no problems. I've had hands on experiance with the durability of these vehicles......my personal feeling is that the sentra in general is the toughest passenger vehicle that nissan produces. Interior rattles and such happen (that's what the stereo is for), but drivetrain, susp, and body structure are very strong. 

And handling is great......FOR WHAT IT IS......A SENTRA


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

88 Pulsar SE said:


> I'm with you RB26DETT_4_ME, the spec being "delicate". *I run mine down washboard dirt roads fast, jump it, hit speed bumps way too fast, speed shift the hell out of it, basically thrash it.* Guess what no problems. I've had hands on experiance with the durability of these vehicles......my personal feeling is that the sentra in general is the toughest passenger vehicle that nissan produces. Interior rattles and such happen (that's what the stereo is for), but drivetrain, susp, and body structure are very strong.
> 
> And handling is great......FOR WHAT IT IS......A SENTRA [/B]



Here is a shot of 88 Pulsar in action!


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

That's too cool, but I've only got around 2 feet of air before, oh yeah....and my car is black


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2003)

out with the old and in with the new... I'm repalcing my 91' Sentra with a new spec V. My 91' Sentra has 210000 miles on it... there is nothing delicate about that. I have abused it sience the day i got it and it's still going strong.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

I pretty much agree, the SRT-4 is way out of our league in the bang-for-the-buck category. It would take a turbo to catch up, and then there would be no warranty, questions about reliability, etc. There will be aftermarket turbos with warranty, but at what cost?

We still compete with the MSP and Focus. Their suspension is better, but our engine in stock form is better. More power throughout the powerband, low-end torque and more displacement for potential.

I don't abuse my Spec V because I read about all the problems, but so far so good. I don't even have many rattles.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

88 Pulsar SE said:


> *I run mine down washboard dirt roads fast, jump it, hit speed bumps way too fast, speed shift the hell out of it, basically thrash it. Guess what no problems. I've had hands on experiance with the durability of these vehicles......my personal feeling is that the sentra in general is the toughest passenger vehicle that nissan produces. Interior rattles and such happen (that's what the stereo is for), but drivetrain, susp, and body structure are very strong.
> 
> And handling is great......FOR WHAT IT IS......A SENTRA *


88 Pulsar SE,

Well said! I've had several opportunities to drive the B15 SE-R Spec V, and I must admit, the car handles well, and is a hoot to drive, who gives about what some magazine thinks of it. All that matters is that you like your car, and you enjoy it, nothing else.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

bgriffey said:


> *Hey I own a specV and like the car but it does have some shortcomings... but why is it that when any magazine or consumer group reports that a product isn't perfect... that the owners of that product immediately say that they were bribed or biased, this is nonsense... *


I agree, there is only one car that is rated perfect that I know of. That would be the Mclaren F1 (or pretty damn close to it). It all boils down to "You get what you pay for and sometimes less". The Spec V isn't near perfect, nor are any of the other cars mentioned. But the others do perform better at a higher cost, with the exception of the SVT Focus, I believe stock it's 2/10's of second slower than the Spec in 0-60 and 1/4 mile times if I remember correctly (maybe that was the '02 model numbers....?) Anyways, just remember there are a lot of cars out there that will beat yours stock for stock, but one nice thing about the Spec is that is one of the best as far as bang for the buck. Peace.


----------



## mycarisaser (May 17, 2003)

well im glad that car&drier rated it low . so people wont buy it and we stay unique!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

mycarisaser said:


> *well im glad that car&drier rated it low . so people wont buy it and we stay unique! *


I'm with ya 100%


----------



## SilverBullitt03 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Statistics are for the brainless*

Any mag you compare there is usually a few tenths differentiation.
One Mag claimed the spec was good for .81 the next .88 on the skid pad. I have driven the focus R and the low end sucked bad but the top end ran hard up to 7000. I bought my spec because when you shift hard into second it doesnt clunk bad like the Focus R. It also has a better streetability than the rest.

Everybody needs to remember that in those mags ,they do note that, the reviews are editors opinions. We bought our cars because thats what we like and others buy what they like. Oh so big deal the neon ran a 14.20 whoop dee do. How bout you do an I/H/E and balance shafts and wait .. line it up on the street with some dumb kid and see who takes who!! and I am not talking the full blown quarter, I'm talking about street light fun.

Its all about the driver; not some mag editors who think they are Billy Glidden.


----------

